# Probleme mit Senden von Faxen mit Windows Client für hylafax



## Timo Rickert (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo !

 Ich will mir einen Faxserver unter Linux aufsetzen. Ich habe Suse 9.0 und hylafax ist auch schon eingerichtet. Ich kann auch Faxe empfangen und über den Windows Client (WHFC) ansehen.
 Das Versenden von Faxen von Server aus  funktieoniert auch. Mein Problem ist das ich keine Faxe von Client versenden kann.

 Kann mir jemand helfen ?
 Über eine schnelle Anwort wäre ich echt dankbar 

 Gruß Timo


----------



## imweasel (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

sicherlich ist es hilfreich, wenn du uns einen Tipp geben würdest was in deinen Logfiles steht bzw. was der Client als Fehlermeldung ausgibt.


----------

